
How a Chairman at McKinsey Made Millions of Dollars Off His Maid - tokenadult
http://www.thenation.com/article/the-strange-true-story-of-how-a-chairman-at-mckinsey-made-millions-of-dollars-off-his-maid/
======
pavornyoh
>After a pause, she said, “will you bring me a picture? The next time you
come?” “A picture of what?” I asked her, confused, thinking she wanted a
picture of the house in Saratoga. “A picture of… America,” she said, looking
suddenly wistful..

What a heartbreaking request...

